# Zocalo de palanca en proteus??



## Orfiel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola a todos me encuentro realizando un pcb en proteus y no encuentro el package de el Zocalo de palanca el que esta adjunto en la imagen alguien sabe en que librería esta o donde lo puedo encontrar????

Saludos a todos.


----------



## 1024 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola, en el siguiente enlace esta dicha librería http://www.sonelec-musique.com/logiciels_proteus_lib_en.html


----------

